# tan lips set



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2008)

i don't remember what this came from...but here goes

haughty l/s on nc25 skin





high tea l/s on nc25 skin




headliner l/g on nc25 skin





haughty l/s, high tea l/s and headliner l/g product photos


----------

